# HF Coupon for dust



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

July issue of Wood magazine has the coupon for the 2hp dust collector @ $159.00 if anyone is interested.

Going to buy mine after the 1st (shop vac "ain't" making it and making way too much sawdust) - coupon good through 9/15/15


----------



## Dan3103 (Mar 24, 2015)

HF seems to keep that dust collector on sale all the time. I got mine for the same price about 3 months ago. 

The only thing I didn't like was the exhaust bag; it allows a lot of the fines to escape into the air. I replaced it with a Wynn filter, which cost about as much as the collector, but the fine dust is captured a lot better. I also built a Thein separator that works awesome. I searched the 'net and found this video and copied the design. It works great!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32a_esE5NCs

More projects = more sawdust!! It's a vicious cycle, I tell ya


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Dan3103 said:


> HF seems to keep that dust collector on sale all the time. I got mine for the same price about 3 months ago.


Yah, sometimes I see it for $189 - not often at $159 - about every other month or so I think.

This coupon though is good for 3 1/2 months



Dan3103 said:


> More projects = more sawdust!! It's a vicious cycle, I tell ya


Tell me about, it's a vicious cycle and bottomless pit it seems.


----------

